
Unlocking San Bernardino shooter's iPhone would open 'Pandora's box' - panarky
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-apple-attorney-fbi-order-could-destroy-the-iphone-as-it-exists-20160221-story.html
======
panarky
Original title: "FBI Order Could Destroy the iPhone as it Exists"

